

Surprise: 1,000 Google Reps Handling Over 10,000 Calls A Week From 60 Countries - nextparadigms
http://searchengineland.com/google-customer-support-suprise-1000-reps-handling-10000-calls-a-week-from-60-countries-91616

======
pg
10,000 is only 2 calls per person per day. Which means they're either very
inefficient or (more likely) the number is such an underestimate that it's
meaningless.

~~~
sixtofour
Or people have no idea that this group exists, much less how to contact it.

